
Ghost Pepper Leads to Torn Esophagus - smaili
http://www.livescience.com/56532-ghost-pepper-ruptured-esophagus.html
======
finid
As hot as ghost pepper is, it barely makes the top 10 of the hottest peppers
anymore. Sitting atop that list is the Carolina Reaper, which at about
2,000,000 Scoville units, is twice as hot as Bhut Jolokia.

I use Bhut Jolokia whenever I cook, but I only add just enough in my food to
give it a kick. About two years ago I cut one up and swallowed the pieces with
water. Chewing them would have been too punishing.

The effect was not funny. For the next two days, the heat was slowly melting
all the fat in my body. Even my brain started to feel like it was melting. I
swore never to eat it like that again.

~~~
grzm
_the heat was slowly melting all the fat in my body_

Did you actually lose weight? Honest question. I'm always interested to hear
about fat burning metabolism triggers. That said, I'm not much for spicy food,
so this one might not be for me. :)

~~~
finid
It didn't last long enough for me to notice any weight loss, but I could just
feel things melting away slowly. It's something you have to experience to know
how it really feels.

------
aaron695
Link bait.

It did not.

Person had pre-existing condition.

Vomiting caused issue.

~~~
seandougall
Where did you draw the conclusion that he had a pre-existing condition? I
can't find that in the article; it says he was otherwise healthy.

I can see the title being clickbait if it had said "causes", but "leads to"
seems perfectly apt.

~~~
aaron695
> Where did you draw the conclusion that he had a pre-existing condition?

Might be wrong another article implied it. I thought Boerhaave syndrome had
pre-cursors.

Ghost pepper is pure clickbait.

He also had 6 glasses of water which was the probable "leads to" of the real
cause and the thing that mattered, vomiting.

